# Face/Hair Styles



## Ozzie (Oct 17, 2012)

So which of the (currently known) facestyle do you want to have?
and which hair, haircolor and eyecolor?

I made a few collections 

female faces:       

female hairstyles:  

male faces:         
male hairstyles:   

(open in a new tab to enlarge)
If you have found hair- or facestyles I didn't add or do you have better pics than those I have you can show them here and I can edit my pics 

EDIT
http://i.imgur.com/hRjHj.jpg

All facestyles with japanese faceguide


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry for double posting, but I can only add 5 pics per post              

haircolors: 
eyecolors: 


(same as above)


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 17, 2012)

I know exactly what I want but I doubt I'll get it 

Face: 6 or 8
Hairstyle: 6 or 9 but I'd make sure I had blonde hair so it was accurate


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 17, 2012)

I always use face number 8 but I've seen blue eyes like number 1 so I might go for that this time for a change. I don't know what hairstyle to try first but I know it's going to be lilac!


----------



## Tammyface (Oct 17, 2012)

Aww I wish there were more hair-down hairstyles added, but oh well! I'd get 1, 9, or 16 
For face I like 1 and 3, and possible 9 but I can't see it well behind her glasses. Colors I have no idea yet!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd want...

Face Style #1 or #6 In Black, Gray or Blue-Green
Hairstyle #5 in Black


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 17, 2012)

i want face #1 and hair #1
in either dark green or white XD


----------



## Mint (Oct 17, 2012)

I want face style 1 or 3.
Hair style 9 or 12.
Hair colour either Lilac, Light Green, Dark Blue or Dark Green.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Oct 17, 2012)

Face style 1 or 9, but if I get style 1 I want the bright blue eyes type.  I love hair style 16, but it looks like a wig, are we sure it's not just a hat? If it is an actual hairstyle, I'll get it in blonde, pink, or light blue. My character will be a girl, btw. Cuz I'm a girl.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 17, 2012)

PinkPeacoat said:


> Face style 1 or 9, but if I get style 1 I want the bright blue eyes type.  I love hair style 16, but it looks like a wig, are we sure it's not just a hat? If it is an actual hairstyle, I'll get it in blonde, pink, or light blue. My character will be a girl, btw. Cuz I'm a girl.



I am especially not sure with female hair 16 (a wig?), male hair 13 (a hat?) and male hair 14 (hmm if the hat wasn't there I would have said it's a wig^^)
and male hair 1 could be 2 different types I noticed, but the upper is not really in game so I put them together because they are very similar and there is another similar hairstyle (2) to that too..


----------



## Thunder (Oct 17, 2012)

I've had face #4 for the past couple of games, but now it looks a little bit creepier.

I'll probably go with face #3, same for hairstyles.

(Also, I'm pretty sure hairstyles #1 and #2 for Guys are the same.)


----------



## revika (Oct 17, 2012)

Face style: 6
Hair: 4 or 9. I'll probably stick with 9 since it's closest to my actual hair.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 17, 2012)

Male hair 1, Male eyes 1, Green eyes, Brown hair.

That's just about what I look like in real life.

I also hope that maybe we can actually choose what we get instead of 'RNG TIME! SPIN THE WHEEL AND LOSE!'


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 17, 2012)

I would like to have gray eyed face number 2, with hairstyle 12. But since when I take the quiz I usually end up with face 4, I'll probably keep the eyes black, but have the same hairstyle.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would want:
Face 1
Blue Eyes
Hair style 1 or 8 (light brown)


----------



## Fennec (Oct 17, 2012)

I want brown eyed face 1,2, or 3. I think I'm leaning toward hair 5 or 15.

I just want to say I love male type 11, though. Reminds me of Bobak Ferdowsi.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 18, 2012)

I like faces 2 and 6... but if I can get 6 with blue eyes that'd be perfect!! And any long hair for me!! <3 The one with the bangs has always been a fave of mine!

And my plan is for my Japanese character to look however I want, and for the North American character to be an Animal Crossing version of me


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> And my plan is for my Japanese character to look however I want, and for the North American character to be an Animal Crossing version of me



I was thinking this ^.^


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 18, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I was thinking this ^.^



Yeaaah I'm not alone!!!  

Also, found this while tumblin on tumblr :3 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc1m3bME911rj6cbjo1_500.jpg

I'll let you decide whether you add it to the first post or not! ^^


----------



## Wyveria (Oct 18, 2012)

I want face 3 with black or brown eyes(not too sure) and hair 1 in either brown or reddish brown.
:3


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 18, 2012)

Female: 
1 or 3 for face, in grey, brown or black.
12 or 15 for hair, in either light brown, blonde or reddish brown.
I can't really decide! ;3


----------



## HayHey (Oct 18, 2012)

Arh so overwhelming! I cant decide  I might just wait till i see some more pics when the Japanese AC comes out!


----------



## Katharine2000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Female: 
Face- 1
Hairstyle- 4 or 8
Hair colour- blonde or dark blonde
Eye colour- brown


----------



## saratoga (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a good image, clean and easy to identify all the differences (for eyes):


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 18, 2012)

saratoga said:


> This is a good image, clean and easy to identify all the differences (for eyes):
> View attachment 1766



pffft XD I posted the same thing but I don't know if anyone saw... It's better you posted it this way!


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 18, 2012)

(Male)I want face 1 or face 8(probably 1), but i haven't really decided any hairstyle yet 
EDIT: after some thinking, i think i will try hairstyle 7, even though i never actually liked that one before, it looks good now!


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 18, 2012)

male, face 7, hair style 3
for starters


----------



## Flygon (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey, original poster, eyes #9 for the girls is actually an item.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

I've always used Face 8 for my female characters up until recently. Now I prefer face 1 since I find it pretty and realistic. Not sure what hairstyle I prefer, but I'm partial to the ponytails and the bun. I also like the hairstyle in number 4. I really like reddish brown for hair, since mine tends towards that under certain lighting conditions.

As for eyes... my eyes are hazel colored but I prefer making my eyes green in avatars. My eyes do have a bit of green in them.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 18, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Hey, original poster, eyes #9 for the girls is actually an item.



Are you sure?
I wondered why she had other eyes from one moment to the other

So they go along with the glasses?


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I have heard of glasses with fake eyes in them before, so I assume it is possible they're just part of the glasses. Maybe like glasses that make you look like you're awake when you're actually asleep in the middle of class.


----------



## Cartoty (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm going to go with the #5 male face. It's been my face since the first animal crossing for gamecube, so I must carry on the tradition! I'm not sure about my hairstyle yet. I'm going to fiddle around a bit with that one.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 19, 2012)

The picture at the coffee shop reveals another male eye style. I wish they would show a couple new girl ones, but oh well.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 19, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> The picture at the coffee shop reveals another male eye style. I wish they would show a couple new girl ones, but oh well.



I think it is #5 in my compilation, but thats a pretty bad quality  I will update the compilations next week, there is also a 'new' male hairstyle (from previous games, but I haven't seen them in AC3DS before...)


----------



## dexterminate88 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> Originally Posted by Juicebox
> The picture at the coffee shop reveals another male eye style. I wish they would show a couple new girl ones, but oh well.



The boy in the coffee shop working who has the pink hair? That's the same eyes as number 9 on Ozzies compilation, the picture of the character serving coffee to Shizue is eye 5 but I think that character is a girl with hairstyle 14.  

I love the boy #9 eyes, if we can change the black of them to another color I'll definitely use those in blue or green. Probably use them even if they're only black. Not sure about hair, I tend to have it all sticky uppy but I love the dark blue, dark green, and reddish brown colors.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 19, 2012)

I like number 11 for male hairstyles, funky!


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 19, 2012)

Male Face style: 3 or 10
Male Hairstyle: 8 or 11
Hair Colour: Black
Eye Colour: Brown


----------



## Pinku (Oct 23, 2012)

This is an interesting hair style. but I'm pretty sure it's a wig.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I love that hair so much. It's so cute!


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 24, 2012)

Officer Berri said:


> Oh my goodness, I love that hair so much. It's so cute!



I love the hair too, but God, those eyes freak me out (it looks like they're staring into space - sort  of like those freaky dolls you can get)


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, those are my least favorite eyes.

Would you believe that those were the eyes I got stuck with when I played the game for the first time? Every time I caught a fish I'd cringe at her face! If her eyes weren't so small it might not be as bad, though.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll probably go for (female) face 1 or 2 with green eyes, and hairstyle 4 in whatever color I feel like using xD I'll probably start with light red.
I wonder how the appearances are going to be decided in this game  probably won't find out until after it's been released

Edit:
After some thinking, I think that I will probably go with this (for a female character):
Face 1 or 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Grey Eyes
Hairstyle 2 or 4 in light red or perhaps even a dark blue :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The hairstyle is kind of iffy for me. It depends on what I feel looks best with whatever face I choose.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd probably make my eyes green, like in real life. 
Or just keep them black.


----------



## Wing (Oct 26, 2012)

Heh, I want white bedhead with red/pink round eyes... Coz I am epic like that


----------



## Robert95J (Oct 26, 2012)

i really dont like any of the male face styles apart from the first 3 :l
but i love hairstyles 11 and 12!
I'd love to have grey eyes :3


----------



## Princess (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's an image of the faces.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 26, 2012)

I still expect there to be more girl faces they haven't shown us yet.

That just wouldn't be fair to give the boys more faces than the girls. D:


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

that's sexist


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 27, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Here's an image of the faces.



I think i have seen eyes like girl#3 for boys in the new trailers (?) 
haven't updatet my collection yet


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm hoping there's a girl version of the boy's 10 eyes, because they just look so shifty and funny! I wouldn't mind those eyes.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 27, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I'm hoping there's a girl version of the boy's 10 eyes, because they just look so shifty and funny! I wouldn't mind those eyes.



im pretty sure there is i think i saw it before though i dont remember where


----------



## Ressey (Oct 27, 2012)

Mmpf, I'm liking the style of the initial post's number 6 female hairstyle. 



Juicebox said:


> I'm hoping there's a girl version of the boy's 10 eyes, because they just look so shifty and funny! I wouldn't mind those eyes.



I found an image of the two new ones being added to the females, but I don't know if it's authentic so it mightn't be the case that there is the female versions of number 10 and 11. So, don't take that image as real, because I'm slightly doubting it myself but I don't know at the end of the day... 

Which is a shame, I love Number 10's eyes, they are neat, but I haven't seen those eyes on a girl in any trailer, so.


----------



## Jir (Oct 27, 2012)

Eye Shape: 1, 2, 3, or 10. I'm starting to warm up to 10 because I think it looks really nice in game. The others I don't really care too much for. 
Eye Color: Black or Brown. It depends how it will look to me in person.
Hairstyles: 1, 2, or 12.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 27, 2012)

I like all but numbers 4, 5, and 7 of the female faces. The #9 eyes look really cute so I'll aim for them.
I can't say I'm impressed with any of the female hairstyles though  I'll probably go with #8, #9 or #15.


----------



## Klainette (Oct 28, 2012)

Depends if I feel like  playing as a boy or a girl. 

Girl: 

Eyetype 1, I don't care about the color.

hair 5 or 15

boy: 

eyetype 1

hairstyle 1 or 6


Unrelated but I really like the hat eye type 3 is wearing *w*


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a little disappointed that I haven't seen a new face I really like yet. I was hoping I'd get to use a face new to this game but it looks like I'll be sticking with the face I normally for the girls. xD (Face 2 on that image of all the faces someone found).


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2012)

My girl character Danni is going to have 7# for face, 4# for hair style, brown eyes and dark blue hair. My boy character Felix will have 1# for face, 9# for hairstyle, blue eyes and shiny blonde hair.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 28, 2012)

Added 2 new male hairstyles and 1 new male facestyle to my compilations 

anyone has seen any other things to add? (if there are really all the faces confirmed we can see in that other image then i have overlooked one or two i think..)


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

*GRARRGHGHHRGH*

Holy snaps! >;0 Nnnngahhh so many options! After much pondering, I believe I've reached my hair/eye style/color COMBO!

Here it goes...

Hair style #5 Because. Dat ponytail. I like the lilac color a ton as well. So it would look like this (from the back anyway, couldn't find a front-view one ;>>) 

DAT PONYTAIL.

Anyway...moving on to the eyes.  This was a tough one. I've decided on the green eyes though =- = With face #5 because I always use that face ;D I love them blushing cheeks.

It would look something like this:

I'll be honest, I edited that picture to make the eyes green xD; They were black originally, and I just couldn't find a picture with the face and eye color that I liked. So there! Done with my choices. I love so many of the hair and eyes though >> So it's likely I'll make more than one character just so I can use all the ones I like. Blargh


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 8, 2012)

You may want to post this  It's a face guide! 






 well I guess it moreso helps those with the Japanese version but still could be helpful ^^


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 8, 2012)

My favorite is the far left girl in Lyssa's pic. She looks the most like my main CF character. ^_^


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 8, 2012)

Seeing the faces makes me want the game really bad. TT _TT My favorite part is coming off the train and seeing what face I get.


----------



## Fennec (Nov 9, 2012)

This one I just found on tumblr has female shifty eyes.


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2012)

If I was a male and I got face #15....


----------



## saratoga (Nov 9, 2012)

This is my avatar! Standing with the town hall flag I made 


And this is my boyfriend and I's characters in my shop area~


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2012)

My ideal character (female) would have either face 1 or 2, with green eyes, hair style 1, 5, 9, or 15, colored either light brown, reddish brown, pink, or lilac. Man, I can't wait to play!


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm actually considering cheating the face guide for the first time ever. I just love face number 11 so much! But we'll see.


----------



## Takuro Yoshida (Nov 9, 2012)

It?s pretty hard to choose, i just wish i could change it again if i got bored of my current face.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 9, 2012)

I want female face #1 w/ green eyes- Also, Ozzie thank you so much for posting this. This is why I love TBT so.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 9, 2012)

I want a Mii mask!


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Nov 10, 2012)

Red hairr. Hair style will vary but I like the pigtails and stuff.

Also will have blue eyes in the first eyeformat.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm hoping my female character will have face 1 with hairstyle 1, then I'll try to get blonde hair and blue eyes, basically then my character will look like a pixelated mini-me!


----------



## Lydiamilan (Nov 10, 2012)

Can anyone translate what the questions and answers are saying?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Nov 10, 2012)

Lydiamilan said:


> Can anyone translate what the questions and answers are saying?



I second the motion.
Lets translate it! Or well occupy this thread with "I can't read that", "what's that say", and "I don't know what's going on!" Signs! YEAH!


----------



## XxWildFirexX (Nov 10, 2012)

Face (Girl Style): 1. Black 
Hair Style: 4, Black/Brown
Can't wait for this game


----------



## erin49215 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like face #6 with black eyes and hairstyle #9 in reddish brown.


----------



## Pinku (Nov 10, 2012)

I apologize if this has been mentioned already, But how does Eye color work?
I heard that you can change it at Shampoodle.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2012)

Pinku said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned already, But how does Eye color work?
> I heard that you can change it at Shampoodle.



Apparently if you visit shampoodle often you will gain the option to change your eye color


----------



## Pinku (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting... Thank you


----------



## livyloo2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG! I can't wait! I'd probably go for Eyes #1 (Bluish-Green) and Hair #9 OR #15 in Ashen Brown (Light Brown) :3


----------



## onehundred (Nov 20, 2012)

This is so interesting. Well I like to have the 7th face with the 4th hair style. And the color I would prefer is black and the eye color is brown. But I prefer dark brown.


----------



## Angryspider (Nov 23, 2012)

I?ve a heart shape face and brown eyes and I maintain a straight hair with below curls with red and purple color.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm... it's not easy to decide for me, but I think I'll go with the 9th male face (though the 8th one looks hilarious and very unique, too) plus blue eyes and hair style 8 in either reddish brown or light red. That's basically how I look in real life, so.

Btw I love all these new hair colours they added... the dark blue looks pretty nice, too.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Nov 23, 2012)

I would want face style #2, hairstyle #16, black hair and brown or black eyes


----------



## fantasma (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd want 2, 6, 7, and 9, all for the females.  

Anyone think there'll be a "how to get this face/hair at the beginning of the game" guide?


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 26, 2012)

fantasma said:


> I'd want 2, 6, 7, and 9, all for the females.
> 
> Anyone think there'll be a "how to get this face/hair at the beginning of the game" guide?



There already is one riiiight here.
They don't have one for hair/eyes yet, but they do have one for the face at the very least.
There are several other guides floating around the internet as well that might be better than this one.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 26, 2012)

fantasma said:


> I'd want 2, 6, 7, and 9, all for the females.
> 
> Anyone think there'll be a "how to get this face/hair at the beginning of the game" guide?



there already is such a guide for the japanese version, click the link in the bottom of my start-post of this thread
there will surely be such a guide for other versions as well


----------



## Kaia (Nov 27, 2012)

*Info found!*

Hi! So I found what seemed to be a hair guide from a website. I found it from this tumblr blog: http://newleaf-info.tumblr.com/

 Here's the guide: http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?ビューティーサロン 

It's all in Japanese, and I managed to google translate it, some of it makes sense while some of it doesnt. You were correct with the hair and eye colors, the site has a eye contact guide in Japanese on the same page. It says that gray, black, brown, green, and blue are the only eye colors available from what I translated. 

All hair colors match up to your images.  I just thought I should post this because it shows all of these hair style images. If someone could better translate the page, that would be awesome


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2012)

already knew about that wiki but i only check out like shop wow some of them hair styles r v nice senk u!!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 27, 2012)

Kaia said:


> Hi! So I found what seemed to be a hair guide from a website. I found it from this tumblr blog: http://newleaf-info.tumblr.com/
> 
> Here's the guide: http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?ビューティーサロン
> 
> ...



oOOOooo :O I'm diggin' a lot of those hairstyles
Too bad I can't read Japanese xD


----------



## Kaia (Nov 27, 2012)

Dustbunnii said:


> oOOOooo :O I'm diggin' a lot of those hairstyles
> Too bad I can't read Japanese xD



I know right xD Thats how I feel


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 27, 2012)

Now I change my mind.
(Male)
Face 6 (It looks better than the older games because they were a bit creepy before!)
Hairstyle 7 or 11.


----------



## Toadmachine (Nov 28, 2012)

I am very satisfied with the way I look


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Nov 28, 2012)

Since I'm gonna be making a guy character as always, I'll probably go with either face #1 or face #2... Though if I'm feeling particular, I may go with face #10. 

And probably either hairstyle #7, #8, or #11 depending on the season. And I'll most likely keep the hair black. (I also really hope that the moustache accessory from City Folk is there, then my character will be perfect! <3)



Kaia said:


> Hi! So I found what seemed to be a hair guide from a website. I found it from this tumblr blog: http://newleaf-info.tumblr.com/
> 
> Here's the guide: http://ebiyokan.straw-berry.net/butsumori_3ds/?ビューティーサロン
> 
> ...



And going by this post... I can't decide between either green or brown eyes. (My eye color seems to shift between the two.)


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 1, 2012)

(male)
face 1
hair 3
dark blonde hair
blue eyes


----------



## Valerie (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I like the girl's face with the small eyes (didn't see it numbered in the original post- but it is there for the guys as face #8) and I like the low pigtails with the bangs for a hairstyle. I'd go with brown hair and grey eyes to complete the look. That will probably look most like me in real life.


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd want either the female 2 or 8 face. I've had the 8 before in the Gamecube version and still like that style. Though, not sure if it can be coloured or not in this upcoming version... The eyes of the 2, I thought, are pretty cute as well for the character I had in mind and I love that green colour!
As for the hairstyle, I'd either go with the low pigtails or twin braids in red. It would be nice if there was an upward pigtail braid version, but even if there isn't those ones mentioned should work pretty well. Maybe even the bow/bao-type style...


----------



## LeAckerman (Dec 21, 2012)

i think imma get face 2 in the female and the hair i might get 1 with dark brown hair :3


----------



## Orange Blossom (Dec 21, 2012)

Girl hairstyles:
Definitely #2! c:
Girl eye colors:
Blue or brown,I don't know... o:
Girl hair color:
Blonde because I am a blond in  real life! c:


----------



## Savannah (Dec 21, 2012)

Definitely face 1, that's my favorite. Been rockin' it since the Gamecube days, haha.

I'll probably go with a blonde (later, I know it comes in pink) ponytail, I like my characters (in any game) to somewhat resemble me.


----------



## Octavia (Dec 22, 2012)

Female face: 1
Female hair: 1 
Hair color: Ash gray
Eye color: Brown


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 22, 2012)

Male face 14
Male Hairstyle 1
Green eyes, since I have green IRL
Brown Hair,


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2012)

Male Face: 5 or 10
Hair: 1, 6, 7, 8


----------



## Pokeking (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm going to go with male face 11 and either go with male haircut 8 or 16 for my main character.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

Number 8, or 9 face.
With number 6, 2, or 1 hair.


----------



## Sunny85 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll get male face #3, male hairstyle #8 in a dark brown or black, and green eye colour most likely. :]


----------



## Hayley (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if the female 16 is a hairstyle? Might be a wig?

If not:
Hairstyle: 1
Face: 1
Eyes: Black
Colour Hair: Either Brown, Reddish Brown or Dark Blue


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I change my hairstyle constantly. It's usually pink though. As for the face, I'm going with number 3. It's really unpopular but I like it, especially because my lower lashes are pretty long irl. I got that face as a fluke in the GCN version and then again in WW so I went out of my way to get it again in CF. I think of it as "my face" in the Animal Crossig world. As for eye colour, I'll go with either blue or green I'll see what looks better. I think green looks better with the pink hair but my eyes are blue irl. That said, they're a really deep blue that the game doesn't have. 
I like the boy hair a lot. The pixie cuts are adorable.
My favourite girl cuts: 1, 3, 10 and 13
My favourite boy cuts: 2, 3, 4 and 5


----------



## totoro (Dec 31, 2012)

male face 3 

hairstlye 9

light brown hair color. always playing it "safe" XP


----------



## Cottoncookies (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd like face 2 or 8 (female, that is) and hairstyle 1 or 2, in light brown.


----------



## Souhaiter (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright, so~
I've always been keen on the *first female face* since I played Wild World, so I'd keep that.
As for hairstyle, I usually like unlocking the guy hairstyles. I tend to like them better. In the end, I want to have the *fifteenth male hairstyle*. If I wanted to keep the female styles, I'd like the *sixteenth female hair*.
Hair color would be *black*, and eye color would be *gray*. I always thought that black hair and gray eyes would look so neat. c: 
Depending on how it actually looks in game, this is always subject to changing... xD​


----------



## Mew (Jan 2, 2013)

i know this is a little late, but thank you so much for posting these. every new thing i see on this game is making me more and more excited; i'm awaiting the day when my head just explodes from happiness x_x
when i get to choose, i think i'm going to try out hair 16 in lilac (i love purple, so so happy they added it!!)
and as always, face 1... probably with green eyes! i love that they added eye colors! the gray looks amazing too ; o ;
i may try different faces out this time, i'm really glad they added so many options. this game looks so amazing right now


----------



## Gummy (Jan 2, 2013)

For females, are hairstyle 15 and 16 actually hair you can get from Shampoodle, or are they simply wigs? 

As for my character, I'd like hairstyle 16 (wig or not) in pink. I'll get Face 8 if it can be colored blue, but if not, I'll get face 2.


----------



## musiciancrossing (Jan 2, 2013)

Female face 8  
Female hair 4


----------



## Loreley (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I'll go with female face 1 and hair 14. But since I've used face 1 in every AC game so far, face 3 will also be an option.
Eye colour would probably be green or blue and the hair colour would be dark blonde, because I'd like to try out that one.


----------



## XenoVII (Jan 2, 2013)

saratoga said:


> View attachment 1901
> This is my avatar! Standing with the town hall flag I made
> 
> View attachment 1902
> And this is my boyfriend and I's characters in my shop area~



Ingenious, my friend!
Here is how I will do it:

*American:* 
   Gender:Girl
   Face: 7
   Hair: 4
   Hair color: Dark Blonde
   Eyes: Blue
*Japanese:* 
   Gender: Boy 
   Face: 3 
   Hair: 1 or 16
   Hair Color: White - Dark Blonde or Black or Light Blue - Dark Blue
   Eyes: Grey

What, It will be cool to have 2 people to constantly StreetPass with. And I want to have both.


----------



## fredco90 (Jan 20, 2013)

Face style 3 male and brown eyes and hairstyle 8 or 6


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 20, 2013)

For Mayor Euan:

Male hair 3 - Most like mine.
Male face 11 - It looks... idk I just like it.
Light brown hair - I have it IRL
Green eyes - It's my real eye colour


For my female character Desu,

Female face 7
Female hair 11 
Black hair
Grey eyes.


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2013)

I will probably go with female face 3 with hairstyle 14. dark brown hair, black eyes.


----------



## Crimson (Jan 20, 2013)

Female Face 2 with Hair Style 5 dark blonde hair and blue eyes o.o/


----------



## Bambi (Jan 21, 2013)

Female Face 6 or 9.

Hairstyle will change all the time so I don't care about starting style.


----------



## Miiru (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd like a female with face #1, hairstyle #1 (at least until I can get the boy's #3), and brown or light blue hair. Or whatever color I have mine dyed at the time. Eye color doesn't really matter to me, but I'd prefer black.


----------



## philphther (Jan 27, 2013)

male face 1. and I change my hair daily... playing japanese version if anyone wants to add me! fc is 4210 5360 1974! message me if you add me! will get the US version when it comes out


----------



## Zen (Jan 27, 2013)

i have male face 5 and female hair 7.

my main girl character has female face 5 with green hair 12 and a beret.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Jan 27, 2013)

Male 3 face and male 15 hair (Green)


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

Face 1 or 3; Hair 1, 8, or 9; Hair Color: Any Blue, Black, or Blonde; Eye Color: Grey


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jan 27, 2013)

Imma going for a male character with:
Eyes 3
Hair 1
Light blue hair
Grey eyes


----------



## rachiewease (Feb 23, 2013)

i'd be happy with 1, 4 or 8 from the wiki guide. would love to have plaits but hairstyle changes all the time in AC so not worried what it starts out as. i like the purple rinse


----------



## Schim (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the sort of flat mohawk (what would you even call a cut like that when you don't have the mohawk up), black, with the 11 boy face. I like the "catlike" feel of those eyes.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd like to give another go of what I'd do in the game appearance wise... so ROUND TWO! FIGHT!

I'm still going with Girl Face number 1. I recently got my hair cut to my shoulders (it used to reach all the way down my back) so hair styles 1, 2, 5, 6, and 7 would match pretty closely! But I also like hairstyles 8 and 9. So... I'll be switching between those frequently.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 23, 2013)

I going with the start random and move on random


----------



## Lessy (Feb 23, 2013)

Face 1 since I always end up with that face lol and hairstyle 1 or 9 in dark brown


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 23, 2013)

Male face 1, like always. I'll get green eyes to simulate my eye color.


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 23, 2013)

Face:6 and Hair:8 with a tan for Male has always been my style since City Folk. so when New Leaf rolls around I'm going to be rocking that style.


----------



## Suchan (Feb 23, 2013)

I keep seeing a hair bow around. Like a bow made of of the character's hair, like lady gaga I guess. Anyway, it's super cute! I'm assuming it's a wig and not a hair style that you can start off with?


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2013)

its a wig


----------



## Suchan (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah thanks jake! I would want face 2, hairstyle 3, and grey eyes =D


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Feb 24, 2013)

This may have been answered already, but is the only way to get colored eyes in this game to find contacts? Or was that a rumor and it is the same as every game previously in the series?


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 24, 2013)

Ozzie said:


> So which of the (currently known) facestyle do you want to have?
> and which hair, haircolor and eyecolor?
> 
> I made a few collections
> ...



This has probably been pointed out but im not going to check through 14 pages k? SO dont moan at me.
Female face 9, its an item, its glasses. not a face. k. now all of you can begin moaning at me.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 24, 2013)

Blackbeltnick95 said:


> This may have been answered already, but is the only way to get colored eyes in this game to find contacts? Or was that a rumor and it is the same as every game previously in the series?


Yup. At some point, Shampoodles starts selling contacts. I'm not sure if it will be the same in the US version since they traditionally began with different colors, but I'm going to assume it's going to be the same as the Japanese version.


----------



## Joey (Feb 24, 2013)

I always go for face 1.


----------



## Sora (Feb 24, 2013)

For my girl character I think I will accept any face type besides 4 and 8.


----------



## jesughs (Feb 24, 2013)

I've always used face 1, so I'll probably go with that for my main character but I'm also liking face style 3.
1, 4, 12, 14, and 16 are my favorite hairstyles. Most likely for my main character I'll choose any of those with the brown color.


----------



## Mary (Feb 24, 2013)

F face 1, f hairstyle 9, dark blue hair w/ brown eyes


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

@Ozzie: Wow that's alot of stuff. You didn't count the new colored contacts/eye color change option in the game though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 25, 2013)

This topic is kinda old, and if I remember correctly we didn't know all the hair colors and much at all about the contacts thing back then.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh okay. LOL.


----------



## geekqueen2010 (May 21, 2014)

*Do I really need a title?*

I know that #15 is definitely a wig. I wish I had #16 and the bun wig.


----------



## nammie (May 21, 2014)

My mayor has face #1, hair #12, pink hair and black eyes 

edit/ woah didn't realize this thread was so old omg


----------

